# 2000 max idle issues



## tslone66 (Dec 13, 2007)

My 2000 Max won't stay running at a stop if I don't give it gas in neutral. Going to the shop today. Any suggestions on what it might be?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It could be any of a lot of things. Some had problems with the IACV-AAC valve leaking coolant into the wiring harness, causing the ECM to short. Some had wire breakage problems in the EGI harness at the bend between the engine and the firewall. A bad MAS or a lean condition can cause those problems. If the battery was disconnected or the throttle body cleaned, it may need and idle air volume relearn. It's really impossible to say what your problem is without doing some diagnostics.


----------

